# roland opaque heat transfer material



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Just received a roll of Roland Opague Heat Transfer Material. 24" x 50ft. I have to say this is a very soft opague. I did a test print with it and it feels like thermoflex plus colors are bright, will do a wash test in the next couple of days. feel of the transfer is very soft to the hand. I have used ironall for darks and feels like a patch. Roland opague material is sold in sheets also. you can find it at Beacon Graphics. it is inkjet compatible. I think i found my new opague material.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Let us know how it goes I would like to know could you cut it down and put in Epson printer?


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

yes, you can cut it down. I did a test piece and used the left over which was 8.5 x 11 and sent it t through my epson 1400


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

Dark Color shirts, Solvent ink?


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

this material is pigment and solvent ink compatible


----------



## reagraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

check it oout at www.beacongraphics.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

reagraphx said:


> Just received a roll of Roland Opague Heat Transfer Material. 24" x 50ft. I have to say this is a very soft opague. I did a test print with it and it feels like thermoflex plus colors are bright, will do a wash test in the next couple of days. feel of the transfer is very soft to the hand. I have used ironall for darks and feels like a patch. Roland opague material is sold in sheets also. you can find it at Beacon Graphics. it is inkjet compatible. I think i found my new opague material.


 
I see the roll ...but I do not see the sheets.....?


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are the specs on it.

*Total Caliper:* 4 mil
*Basis Weight:* Not available 
*Smoothness:* Not available
*Whiteness:*90
*Brightness:* Not available
*Opacity:* 92*
Gloss Level:* 2
*Top-coating:* Matte inkjet receptive *
Inkset:* *Pigment, dye and mild solvent inks * *
Adhesive:* Not applicable *
Backing:* Kraft paper liner

Heat Transfer Material should be handled with care before and after printing to prevent surface contamination that may spoil the print. The product should be processed in an environment of 65°-85° F (18°-30°C) and 30-70% relative humidity (non-condensing) that is clean and relatively dust-free. Store this product in its original packaging in a cool dry area until ready for processing. If storage conditions are outside the recommended operating ranges, allow the paper to acclimate in the specified range for at least 24-48 hours before use.

Full-color graphics for all types of transfers on light or dark colored cotton or cotton blend garments. This product should be printed right reading as with a standard decal, then placed on the garment to be transfered with a heat press and covered with a Teflon pad for transferring. Recommended time and temperature settings for heat transferring are 4-6 seconds at 325-330° F with a silica sheet or 8-10 seconds with a Teflon pad (we do not recommend using standard transfer tape). Transfers are as durable as post-processing care allows, and will break down as the fibers of the garment start to wear. Pigment and mild solvent inks are recommended for extended durability and longevity.

*LINK TO MANUFACTURE*


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

reagraphx said:


> this material is pigment and solvent ink compatible


And DYE as well....


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the Roland link!
I now see the sheets....11x17.....and to my surprise .....I have 2 sample sheets that Beacon sent to me in their WONDERFUL 'business sample package"! 
(they have been the best so far with the samples.....3 partial rolls of T-vinyl and a small roll of glitter vinyl!
Lots of different types of transfers and several wonderful large sample boards/books of all of the products that they carry)


----------



## printgirl63 (May 25, 2009)

I have a roll of Roland but what type of mask do you use to get it off the backing? I have TTD mask but it wont lift it. Someone said use no mask but some things just have to have a mask to get the graphic off in one piece. I have a VP540. Any suggestions>


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

printgirl63 said:


> I have a roll of Roland but what type of mask do you use to get it off the backing? I have TTD mask but it wont lift it. Someone said use no mask but some things just have to have a mask to get the graphic off in one piece. I have a VP540. Any suggestions>


Have you tried Magic mask sold by Beacon Graphics?


----------



## printgirl63 (May 25, 2009)

No I have only used TTD mask. I didnt want to waste alot of money on stuff that wouldnt work.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

printgirl63 said:


> No I have only used TTD mask. I didnt want to waste alot of money on stuff that wouldnt work.


I have both Roland opaque and Magic Mask. I have not tried either one. I will let you know when I get the chance to try them.


----------



## printgirl63 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, I will wait to hear.


----------



## jrobertbaird (Jul 27, 2010)

I have an HP Designjet 9000s and have used the Sihl 3197 material on dark shirts. Works well and has a nice hand. Wears/washes well too. My roll is 24" x 50' with 3" core.


----------

